# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Hướng dẫn tạp file htpasswd

## 10comblog

chào tất cả các bạn hiện tại mình đang có vấn đề, minh muốn đặt mật khẩu cho cpanel của site đã tạo 2 file .htaccess và .htpasswd khi truy cập đến trang quản trị http://phanmemquanly.co.cc/tiger_2011 đã hiện cửa sổ login nhưng đăng nhập đúng pass lại không vào tiếp được mà chuyển sang địa chỉ khác rất mong các anh em cho em lời khuyên và hướng dẫn lại, thậm chí còn không truy cập được nếu truy cập được thid bị lỗi như trên.bỏ htaccess truy cập quản trị bình thường

----------

